# What streaming media apps do you use in your part of the world? Any favorites?



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

Being in America, our usual outlets are Roku Channel, YouTube for music on my PC, Amazon Music, Amazon Video, IMDB, Plex for Roku, Frndly, a local ABC TV streaming site, VIKI, and Crunchyroll, and some Netflix. We cut the cord and lost the roof antenna about 5 years ago.

We love British TV (Comedy & Drama), movies of a wide range in genre, animation, music videos, TV procedural Crime shows (Law & Order, CSI, NCIS, and the such), classic TV, PBS, nature, and science. I have an i-Phone, but I do not use it to stream entertainment. I hope to hear your recommendations to broaden my horizons.

There's so little time, and so much to consume! :tiphat:


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Being in Germany, I am using Qobuz for music in HiRes. Backup is Tidal, which is the one that my car Hifi can work with.

Very rarely I am looking to YouTube, only if the desired music is not available via Qobuz and Tidal; but then it's mostly for the decision whether to buy the CD or not.


----------

